# Sandwich you enjoy the most that others consider Gross



## Happy FA (Jan 16, 2007)

One of my all time favorite sandwiches is a tongue salad sandwich. I find that tongue(beef tongue) is one of those foods about which very few people are blase. Either you love it or you hate it and/or are grossed out by it. Other such foods are liver, anchovies, head cheese, wild mushrooms.

Anyhow, while I love tongue, I simply adore tongue salad. Perhaps getting too graphic for you tongue phobics, the beef tongue has two portions, the tip area which tends to be leaner and more smooth grained(I think it's the white fat which provides the grain); and the base portion(where the tongue is attached to the mouth, I suppose. The base portion tends to be more unevenly grained and have a coarser mouth feel. Also, on occasion if you make your own there are a series of small short rounded bones in this section. While the tip section is the more easily sliced portion and many people prefer that they get this section when they have tongue or tongue sandwiches, I prefer the base portion. In making the tongue salad I only use the base section, which I then cut into pieces which can vary in size but about a half an inch long and usually smaller thickness/width. What I mean is that it isn't a cube, but a more rectangular solid. I then put a significant amount of Hellmann's mayonnaise and about 2/3 as much Gulden's Mustard(I'm not generally a fan of this type of mustard, preferring the more gloriously gustatory deli mustard--Hebrew National or Nathan's deli mustard, but they don't work as well in this mix), dill pickles cut into similar sized pieces as the tongue and a few shakes of onion powder. This is gently mixed so that the mayo and mustard coat the surfaces of the tongue and pickles and make a firm blend. 

I prefer to make the salad when the tongue is already cooled, at least to room temperature and preferably refrigerated, because its easier to cut it into the right sized pieces. I'm told that it keeps well in the refrigerator for a few days but mine never lasts that long.

So, what turns you on and grosses out others?:smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2007)

Being from the South, we eat lots of things that gross people out, and most of those things come from The Pig.
I love Scrambled pig's brain, cracklings,pork skins, and sow's meat. The only thing that seems to bother people though : Pickled Pigs Feet!

My friends cringe and run the other way, my Momma refuses to keep it in the house, so my Daddy and I sneak it whenever we can.
They aint pretty but the taste is really unique and I love 'em! 

View attachment pickfeet.jpg


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 16, 2007)

Since I'm from Philly, it HAS to be a cheesesteak wit


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. I have Chinese clients and they love to take me to Chinatown restaurants in the hopes that they'll gross me out with food. They know that I claim to be omniverous and will try anything once. So, one of their real hopes on grossing me out(which failed), was chicken's feet. Out of the kitchen came a big heaping pile of chicken's feet. You ate it by sucking the skin and meat off the whole foot(and all three toes). It was slimy, a bit fatty and rubbery, but essentially a lot like chicken wings with less meat.

Another favorite of theirs in hoping unsuccesfully to gross me out was sea cucumber, which is shaped like a cucumber, but otherwise no comparison. It has limited flavor but is all about the textures. The only way to describe its texture, like congealed phlegm. Yeah, truly an acquired taste.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 16, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Since I'm from Philly, it HAS to be a cheesesteak wit



Why do you think some people consider the cheesesteak wit gross?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

A thick slab of liverwurst and a thick slice of onion with swiss cheese and spicy mustard on a kaiser roll!

The after-breath is atrocious but the sandwich is a killer!!!!


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> A thick slab of liverwurst and a thick slice of onion with swiss cheese and spicy mustard on a kaiser roll!
> 
> The after-breath is atrocious but the sandwich is a killer!!!!



That's what I'm talking about. Liverwurst is one of those things that cause some people's throats to gag... and when combined with raw onion, swiss cheese and spicy mustard it just takes it to another level. 

Bravo


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 16, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> Why do you think some people consider the cheesesteak wit gross?



I smother it in ketchup, hot sauce, peppers, and scrambled eggs


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2007)

Dixie Loaf. I don't get it but I have never eaten it around someone that they didn't elaborate on the ills of Dixie Loaf. Good lord, it is no worse that bologna or mortadella for that matter. I love livercheese as well and that tends to get some eye rolls.

I am pretty easily squicked, so probably the worse thing I can think of that I have eaten in a sandwich is meatloaf drippings. When you make it in an old iron skillet and then after it is done and is set on a rack over the skillet, all these yummy bits drip off into the pan. It is fatty and I haven't done it in years, but that on some white bread....oh man.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 16, 2007)

well, people always think my banana sandwich (with mayo and white bread) is gross, but i just don't feel like its close to what you guys are eating


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 16, 2007)

But, I have to say that even as a kid, I LOVED liverwurst. My friends FREAK when I tell then that, but I always say that it's an acquired taste.

I will also admit that though I've been called a gourmand, I have a VERY limited scope to what I've tried, and the most "out on a limb" menu item I've ever had was calamari, and it was okay...but a bit chewy for my taste.

A friend of mine SWEARS that I'd love sushi, but I think it's not so much the raw fish thing as it would be texture. But, for that friend, I'd try it just to bring a smile to the face!

But, basically, everyone cringes when I have a good philly steak sandwich with mushrooms, mayo and cheddar cheese.....although I'm told at Pat's in Philly,. that this is a standard sandwich. Those people apparently don't get out much, huh? :eat1: :eat2: 

Hugs,


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> Dixie Loaf. I don't get it but I have never eaten it around someone that they didn't elaborate on the ills of Dixie Loaf. Good lord, it is no worse that bologna or mortadella for that matter. I love livercheese as well and that tends to get some eye rolls.
> 
> I am pretty easily squicked, so probably the worse thing I can think of that I have eaten in a sandwich is meatloaf drippings. When you make it in an old iron skillet and then after it is done and is set on a rack over the skillet, all these yummy bits drip off into the pan. It is fatty and I haven't done it in years, but that on some white bread....oh man.



What are: Dixie Loaf, Mortadella and Livercheese, respectfully?


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2007)

Guess im a pretty simple girl,,,only some what crazy sandy I eat is peanut butter and banana....yum!


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> What are: Dixie Loaf, Mortadella and Livercheese, respectfully?



Well I tried to Google it for you and couldn't find anything...I am going to the store tomorrow and will try to remember to snatch a pic of them.

Dixie Loaf is a pressed luncheon meat. I like to think of it as everything in a hotdog in a lunch meat.

Mortadella is Italian bologna with pistachios in it. You can find more out about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortadella

Liver Cheese I think it a lot like liverwurst, it is a lunch meat too with a ring of fat around the outside that some people pull off and some people eat.

Dixie Loaf and Liver Cheese are both made by Fields, but I can't find them on the website. They are at the Krogers (obligatory s added) though..


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> I love livercheese as well and that tends to get some eye rolls.



What are eye rolls? :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> What are eye rolls? :eat2:



Ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

....I didn't know even half of that stuff...


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

My mom used to boil chicken hearts in salted water, we'd eat them on white bread with mayo and pepper. yumm


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmmm, were the hearts sliced in any way Kerry or just squashed between the slices of bread? My recollection is that the chicken hearts are quite small, but if you slice them in half you get a flat surface on one side so they sit better on a loaf of bread. Sort of like an onion will lay flat on your board if you cut in in half and put the flat side down so it doesn't move when you try and slice/chop it.

My mom used to make the chicken livers in the broiler along with the chicken and then she'd let it get cold and smash it onto a piece of toast, a low rent version of foie gras or even pate.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 17, 2007)

Olive loaf with tons of mayo, on white bread with processed American 'cheese' (is it really cheese?). Anyway, it's too low rent for my family and they would be squicked to find out this information. It's hard to find olive loaf in local stores anyway.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> Hmmm, were the hearts sliced in any way Kerry or just squashed between the slices of bread? My recollection is that the chicken hearts are quite small, but if you slice them in half you get a flat surface on one side so they sit better on a loaf of bread. Sort of like an onion will lay flat on your board if you cut in in half and put the flat side down so it doesn't move when you try and slice/chop it.
> 
> My mom used to make the chicken livers in the broiler along with the chicken and then she'd let it get cold and smash it onto a piece of toast, a low rent version of foie gras or even pate.



Well, my mom would slice hers, but I liked them whole. I thought it was funny when they popped out from between my slices of bread.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Olive loaf with tons of mayo, on white bread with processed American 'cheese' (is it really cheese?). Anyway, it's too low rent for my family and they would be squicked to find out this information. It's hard to find olive loaf in local stores anyway.



Miss T I found your comment about tons of mayo strangely familiar. I'm a similar mayo freak and love it slathered on my sandwiches. This generally evokes a sense of gross out from my family and loved ones who are particularly disturbed when the mayo seeps out of the sides of the sandwich and often rings my lips, requiring a swift twist of the tongue to capture it or a wipe of a napkin to remove it. 

I've noticed that while not everyone is a fan of mayo, the fans of mayo and ample amounts of it are much more widespread among us fat follks than in the general population. Wonders if that has something to do with us being as fat as we are?


----------



## JeanC (Jan 17, 2007)

As a kid I LOVED peanut butter, miracle whip and lettuce sandwiches on white bread.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

As an adult I still get the occasional craving for them.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

JeanC said:


> As a kid I LOVED peanut butter, miracle whip and lettuce sandwiches on white bread.
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> As an adult I still get the occasional craving for them.



As much as I love Hellmann's Mayo, I despise, hate, am grossed out by, gag and/or blanch at the thought of me or anyone else eating Miracle Whip. Maybe something we should have as a new topic?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> As much as I love Hellmann's Mayo, I despise, hate, am grossed out by, gag and/or blanch at the thought of me or anyone else eating Miracle Whip. Maybe something we should have as a new topic?



UGH. My fiancee LOVES miracle whip. I'm a big food sharing type person... I don't like to share, but I like other people to share with me...  and he RUINS IT with his yucky miracle whip! Blech.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know if it grosses people out so much as makes them go "What?!":

During the summer, I love nothing more than a good lettuce sammy. 2 pieces of white breade, toasted, slathered with mayo and heaping with iceberg lettuce. To use any other lettuce ruins it. And NO MIRACLE WHIP/SALAD DRESSING (why do they calling it that anyways?)! That's really the only sammy I use mayo on.

Other than that, the only thing I can think of that grosses people out is that I like ketchup on my mac n' cheese (not the boxed stuff... but real mac n' cheese). And that I like a lot of cereal to be eaten with OJ versus milk.

One that always stumped me was my 7th grade science teachers favorite sandwich: Peanut butter, fluff and dill pickle......


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Olive loaf with tons of mayo, on white bread with processed American 'cheese' (is it really cheese?). Anyway, it's too low rent for my family and they would be squicked to find out this information. It's hard to find olive loaf in local stores anyway.



I,too, love olive loaf but can't find it anywhere in Seattle!


----------



## JeanC (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> As much as I love Hellmann's Mayo, I despise, hate, am grossed out by, gag and/or blanch at the thought of me or anyone else eating Miracle Whip. Maybe something we should have as a new topic?



Whereas I have the same reaction to anyone eating mayo. I can't stand the stuff and the only reason we have it in the house is hubby actually likes it (ick). But I love my honey so if he wants it, he can have it


----------



## Accept (Jan 17, 2007)

I love mayo, but sometimes you need that tangy zip of Miracle Whip. :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lately I've been craving an egg and cheese sandwich. Sounds pretty common, yes, but I like mine cooked just so that the whites aren't runny but the yolks are, so that the bread soaks it up and when I take a bite, it makes a huge mess.


----------



## Accept (Jan 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Lately I've been craving an egg and cheese sandwich. Sounds pretty common, yes, but I like mine cooked just so that the whites aren't runny but the yolks are, so that the bread soaks it up and when I take a bite, it makes a huge mess.



That's EXACTLY the kind of fried egg sandwich Kerry likes, and I nearly always screw it up by breaking the yolk while cooking it. [


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2007)

Cream cheese and Peanut butter on a bagel:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## moonvine (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> I've noticed that while not everyone is a fan of mayo, the fans of mayo and ample amounts of it are much more widespread among us fat follks than in the general population. Wonders if that has something to do with us being as fat as we are?



It doesn't me. I call that substance "the condiment that must not be named." After reading this thread, I'm confident I won't eat for several days. Heh.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> Miss T I found your comment about tons of mayo strangely familiar. I'm a similar mayo freak and love it slathered on my sandwiches. This generally evokes a sense of gross out from my family and loved ones who are particularly disturbed when the mayo seeps out of the sides of the sandwich and often rings my lips, requiring a swift twist of the tongue to capture it or a wipe of a napkin to remove it.
> 
> I've noticed that while not everyone is a fan of mayo, the fans of mayo and ample amounts of it are much more widespread among us fat follks than in the general population. Wonders if that has something to do with us being as fat as we are?




When I was on a low carb diet, I would consume loads more mayo then I do now. I still lost 80 lbs. I'm the only one in my hefty family that has mayo lust.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Lately I've been craving an egg and cheese sandwich. Sounds pretty common, yes, but I like mine cooked just so that the whites aren't runny but the yolks are, so that the bread soaks it up and when I take a bite, it makes a huge mess.



My mom would make us fried egg sandwiches and then wrap them in waxed paper.For some reason, it made them really tasty.Maybe they sweated a lil in there..lol


I like peanut butter(Adams) and dill pickle sandwiches on whole wheat bread.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2007)

Chunky Skippy peanut butter and bologna! With Fritos on the side!

I feel...naked.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 17, 2007)

Liz, do you smear the peanut butter on slices of bologna and wrap the bologna in a tube or put that on a slice or two of bread? Which types of Fritos do you prefer, the little ones or the really big ones that somehow have a richer saltier flavor?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> Liz, do you smear the peanut butter on slices of bologna and wrap the bologna in a tube or put that on a slice or two of bread? Which types of Fritos do you prefer, the little ones or the really big ones that somehow have a richer saltier flavor?



WELL! (since you asked). PB on one side, two pieces of bologna on the other--staggered of course, to cover the most bread acreage--and Brownberry bread on the outside. In a perfect world? The bigger Fritos.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 18, 2007)

And, what do you wash the PB&B down with?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> And, what do you wash the PB&B down with?



Ermmm...lemme think. Veuve Clicquot? Sweet Chicago tap water? Grapefruit juice that's a little too warm? I'd say...root beer.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Lately I've been craving an egg and cheese sandwich. Sounds pretty common, yes, but I like mine cooked just so that the whites aren't runny but the yolks are, so that the bread soaks it up and when I take a bite, it makes a huge mess.



Yum! That is the best! You are the winner for not being grossed out by egg slop!! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Lately I've been craving an egg and cheese sandwich. Sounds pretty common, yes, but I like mine cooked just so that the whites aren't runny but the yolks are, so that the bread soaks it up and when I take a bite, it makes a huge mess.



Will you settle for just the huge mess part?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 18, 2007)

Natural peanut butter and Tapatio hot sauce. The lack of jelly in my cupboard certainly leads to interesting combinations.


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 18, 2007)

The Best, a Cheese and Tuna melt, yummy
The worst, I deliberately somthered my sandwiches at work with a shed load of garlic the other day, cos my two work mates hate the smell of the stuff, i was in an evil mood, made the samdwich taste gross, but it was well funny!


----------



## Friday (Jan 18, 2007)

Liverwurst with thin sliced sweet onion, lots of mayo and fresh cracked pepper. The husband will make them for me but he won't try a bite, the big chicken.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm amused that your husband will make the sandwich for you but won't taste it. Such devotion.

I see you also put lots of mayo on the sandwich, do you use lots of mayo on other sandwiches as well? 

And, what's your brand?


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

I used to work at Einsteins, and there was this wrap that had jalapeno cream cheese, smoked turkey, corn relish, green peppers, & chipolte dressing.

That's not the nasty part...

Nasty to me was the couple who always came in and wanted one with strawberry cream cheese and the other with blueberry.

That's the nasty part!

I understand sweet/salty/spicy sometimes go good together, but this was pushing it too far for me.


----------



## Friday (Jan 19, 2007)

> I see you also put lots of mayo on the sandwich, do you use lots of mayo on other sandwiches as well?
> 
> And, what's your brand?



We get Best Foods which is the West Coast name for Hellman's. How much to use depends on the sandwich. Tuna, chicken or egg salad get lots, fried egg and cheese gets none, everything else is somewhere in between.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 19, 2007)

Friday said:


> We get Best Foods which is the West Coast name for Hellman's. How much to use depends on the sandwich. Tuna, chicken or egg salad get lots, fried egg and cheese gets none, everything else is somewhere in between.



So, when you make egg salad, do you count the mayo as the mayo IN the salad, or are you adding more mayo on? Just curious


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 19, 2007)

For me it's a matter of who's making the egg salad. If I make it for myself only I'll mix it into the egg, but if it's made by others or for me and others I'll put in less in the mix and add some to the bread to make the mix right


----------



## Friday (Jan 20, 2007)

You only get it one way at my house, my way.  

I put so much mayo in the salad (and a touch of mustard) that you don't need any on the bread. It's gooshy food already.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

Crispy chicken skin sandwich! Buttered fresh bread...and right out of the oven chicken skin...YUM

I cook a hugh amount chicken thighs...and take the skins off them (to make my sandwich) and cut the chicken up and let it cool and freeze it for soup or what have you...and yes I have cooked the chicken just for the skin lol.

Hmmmm chicken might be tonight's dinner lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Crispy chicken skin sandwich! Buttered fresh bread...and right out of the oven chicken skin...YUM
> 
> I cook a hugh amount chicken thighs...and take the skins off them (to make my sandwich) and cut the chicken up and let it cool and freeze it for soup or what have you...and yes I have cooked the chicken just for the skin lol.
> 
> Hmmmm chicken might be tonight's dinner lol



You had to know I would respond to THIS post! Crispy chicken skin sandwich?? Make mine open face


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You had to know I would respond to THIS post! Crispy chicken skin sandwich?? Make mine open face



I knew you would respond and you can have it anyway you want, but it's best with 2 slices of soft bread...TRUST ME!

They have tea parties, let's have a chicken skin party lol:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I knew you would respond and you can have it anyway you want, but it's best with 2 slices of soft bread...TRUST ME!
> 
> They have tea parties, let's have a chicken skin party lol:smitten:



I'm willing to give it a try. I guess I am so used to eating the skin alone, with no bread, that I am afraid it might get lost in the bread! But, I trust your judgement!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm willing to give it a try. I guess I am so used to eating the skin alone, with no bread, that I am afraid it might get lost in the bread! But, I trust your judgement!



You just load the bread up with the skin...lots of skin! It won't get lost! If you only have a alittle skin, one piece of bread lol


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 22, 2007)

Add me to the list of the crispy skin brigade. I love the stuff, but have never put it on a sandwich. It rarely gets far enough from my mouth to rest on a piece of bread. Chicken thighs.. hmmm one of my favorites. I, however, usually get the skinless, boneless units and make up about 6 pounds of the stuff and eat it in sandwiches with mayo, naturally, when it's cold for days later. The problem with the skinned stuff on the bbq is that the skin tends to burn too easily, whereas the skinless stuff just gets a great char working without overcooking. First grilled on both sides and then brush on some sort of a bbq or other sauce after it's mostly cooked. Oh man is that good...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2007)

mouth watering...


.....I'm drowning!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> As much as I love Hellmann's Mayo, I despise, hate, am grossed out by, gag and/or blanch at the thought of me or anyone else eating Miracle Whip. Maybe something we should have as a new topic?



HEY..it's really good spread on saltines.....:eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jan 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> HEY..it's really good spread on saltines.....:eat2:




When I was little, my mom used to make us mayo sandwiches on saltine crackers.. I could eat a ton of them. MMms... I am seeing a pattern here.

What I ate as a child: 
Mayo and cracker sandwiches
Butter and sugar sandwiches on white bread
Tomato and mayo sandwiches on white bread
Bologna, cheese and mayo sandwiches on white bread
Bologna and ketchup sandwiches on white bread
Meatloaf drippings on white bread

I think I know what is responsible for about a hundred of my lbs, mayo and white bread.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 23, 2007)

I crave a potted meat sandwich about once every 3 months... I think its deaths way of keeping in touch with me


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> What I ate as a child:
> 
> Butter and sugar sandwiches on white bread



My mom got me started on the butter & sugar on white as a child as well.
I now seldom eat it, but at least once a year I have to have one. Except now I eat them with margarine ( I know I know I talk a lot about my margarine, but I gotta have it and it has to be "Gregs gold n soft" I can't stand any other brand)


----------



## Isa (Jan 23, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I crave a potted meat sandwich about once every 3 months... I think its deaths way of keeping in touch with me




I feel this way about Spam. I love it but will only eat it a couple of times a year. Usually that's in secret because when you mention the very word just about everyone looks like this -->  :shocked:


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 24, 2007)

Wonderful Spam. No, notwithstanding Monty Python's song I just can't stomach the stuff myself. The last time I had it regularly was in college two and a half decades ago in ye olde frat lodge where we had a regular Monday night dinner(the cook went home on Monday afternoon) called Roast Beef Machismo, which was chipped beef on toast(Shit on a Shingle (SOS) in military parlance) so bad I still get nightmares thinking of it... no, not really, but it does give me shudders... lol

And Spam itself.. .the classic SPiced hAM, tried it, but never understood how the US won a war eating it.


----------



## Friday (Jan 24, 2007)

> And Spam itself.. .the classic SPiced hAM, tried it, but never understood how the US won a war eating it.



It's amazing what desperate people can do and I'll bet a lot of them were desperate to get away from that Spam.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, this isn't my favorite sandwich, (that honor is taken by sourdough/roast beef or salami/cream cheese/avocado) but I do have fond memories in high school of- aargh, can't believe I'm confessing this-

Broiled Spam and cheddar cheese sandwiches. Had them often with a buddy after school, and I remember them fondly. Bubbly, salty, crispy on the edges. Oh, man. It's probably been 15 years since I had one. Oh no, the Spam itch begins anew! :eat2: 

Curses to the preceding Spam posts! :doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> And Spam itself.. .the classic SPiced hAM, tried it, but never understood how the US won a war eating it.



Actually, according to my Mom, the Spam was for the "at home populace" because the boys in the military got the "real" meat. They won the war by not having to eat Spam!!
For the record, I love Spam, in moderation. If you belong to GMail, they provide you with some really good Spam recipes every time you delete your spam!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Well, this isn't my favorite sandwich, (that honor is taken by sourdough/roast beef or salami/cream cheese/avocado)...



YUM!!!!!!!!!! They both sound good but the salami? I am SO trying that


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 24, 2007)

Saw these (Spam Singles) in the market this past weekend. The perfect thing for the person that does not want to commit to a whole can of spam.



QuasimodoQT said:


> Well, this isn't my favorite sandwich, (that honor is taken by sourdough/roast beef or salami/cream cheese/avocado) but I do have fond memories in high school of- aargh, can't believe I'm confessing this-
> 
> Broiled Spam and cheddar cheese sandwiches. Had them often with a buddy after school, and I remember them fondly. Bubbly, salty, crispy on the edges. Oh, man. It's probably been 15 years since I had one. Oh no, the Spam itch begins anew! :eat2:
> 
> Curses to the preceding Spam posts! :doh:


----------



## Isa (Jan 25, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saw these (Spam Singles) in the market this past weekend. The perfect thing for the person that does not want to commit to a whole can of spam.



Eureka! I'm in heaven now.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 25, 2007)

jamie said:


> They are at the Krogers (obligatory s added) though..


Ahahaha--you Southern girl, you!  (That _is_ a southern thing, right?)

I can't recall how young I was when I was first stymied by someone's reference to _Wal*Marts_. I think maybe it was early junior high days. I found myself in the back seat of a friend's parent's car, wondering just how many _Wal*Marts_ we were going to hit up that afternoon--only just the one, it turned out. I subsequently heard that a number of times afterward, in addition to references to _Krogers_.  

This puzzled me for years until I reasoned that perhaps people were using the terms as implied possessives, as in _Wal*Mart's..._err._..[Discount Center of Swellness?]...Kroger's..._err.._.[Grocery Store?] _I dunno. That theory certainly flies out the window when they stick the article _the_ in front of it.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 25, 2007)

This is the crispiest chicken skin I've ever had YUM
View attachment chickenskin.jpg


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 25, 2007)

Now that's a wonderful sandwich, but I think I saw a dab of the butter in the right bottom corner of the sandwich. Was that necessary? Is it the flavor, the mouthfeel, the sweetness it adds? I would imagine the oozy greasiness of the crisp chicken skins would provide all the lubrication that the sandwich would require..


----------



## Brandi (Jan 25, 2007)

butter and chicken skin just rocks lol...I've tried it without butter and it's not the same....I'm a butter fiend lol


----------



## HugKiss (Jan 25, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Actually, according to my Mom, the Spam was for the "at home populace" because the boys in the military got the "real" meat. They won the war by not having to eat Spam!!



My father was stationed in Germany during WWII and he would never touch Spam after he came home because that is what they lived on. They ate so much he swore to "never eat that stuff again!"

Does anyone else eat Saurkraut sandwiches? My mom gave it to us when we were growing up. Saurkraut simmered with caraway seeds and loaded onto white bread. YUM! The bread gets all soggy, it's good!

How about toast made by frying the bread in bacon fat.. to die for! (Literally)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2007)

I love Spam, but not in a chunk. I like it grated and mixed with Mayo. Sometimes Ill do a little mustard on it and relish but usually just the Mayo and yes it must be white really soft bread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> Now that's a wonderful sandwich, but I think I saw a dab of the butter in the right bottom corner of the sandwich. Was that necessary? Is it the flavor, the mouthfeel, the sweetness it adds? I would imagine the oozy greasiness of the crisp chicken skins would provide all the lubrication that the sandwich would require..



If Brandi is making me a skin sandwich - I'd let her butter it for me 

(ok, my first instinct is to eat the skin solo, but I want to try SkinSandwich a la Brandi! And that means butter.)

btw, good eye, HappyFA. I am impressed that you noticed that butter!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

Brandi said:


> This is the crispiest chicken skin I've ever had YUM
> View attachment 14275



killllllling meeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 26, 2007)

I wont eat it, but my sister loves cheese and horseradish sandwiches...blech.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Many years ago when I was a kid..my mom would fix this sandwich..it was soft white bread spread with Kraft Old English cheese spread and then sliced green olives...everytime I eat one it reminds me of mom and being a kid again. Haven't had one in years but I am gettin a real craving..:happy:


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 26, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> My father was stationed in Germany during WWII and he would never touch Spam after he came home because that is what they lived on. They ate so much he swore to "never eat that stuff again!"
> 
> Does anyone else eat Saurkraut sandwiches? My mom gave it to us when we were growing up. Saurkraut simmered with caraway seeds and loaded onto white bread. YUM! The bread gets all soggy, it's good!
> 
> How about toast made by frying the bread in bacon fat.. to die for! (Literally)


My mother used to make something similar. She first sauteed sauerkraut(drained) and caraway seeds and then mixed it with wide egg noodles and tossed it in butter. I really enjoyed it but my brother would ask for this dish in lieu of a birthday cake(I guess he knew that he'd get the cake anyhow on his birthday)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 31, 2007)

tongue sammys, gag, i thought i was gonna die...blech, hate it..

now here is one that you will either love or hate...lol..

beef tartar with chopped onions, raw egg lots of pepper on a thick piece of rye bread....

oh man, makes me think of my grandpa...


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 31, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> tongue sammys, gag, i thought i was gonna die...blech, hate it..
> 
> now here is one that you will either love or hate...lol..
> 
> ...


Yeah, someone who owned up to hating tongue. I knew you folks were out there..

Beef tartare on a piece of bread... hmmm I guess it makes sense since it's usually served with toast points(what a fancy term for a piece of toast cut in quarters along the diagonals)


----------



## HugKiss (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy FA said:


> My mother used to make something similar. She first sauteed sauerkraut(drained) and caraway seeds and then mixed it with wide egg noodles and tossed it in butter. I really enjoyed it but my brother would ask for this dish in lieu of a birthday cake(I guess he knew that he'd get the cake anyhow on his birthday)



The Czech side of my family would mix onion and potatoes instead of the noodles. It was SO GOOD!

:eat2: 

HugKiss


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 31, 2007)

I suspect it was the Austrian side of my family that did that.. same part of the world...


----------



## Brandi (Feb 7, 2007)

Black (blood) pudding sandwiches...I just tried this for the first time today. Fry up the pudding really crispy and put it in between two buttered fresh slices of bread! YUM


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 7, 2007)

i really love this grilled tofu sandwich that my local whole foods makes. and, at least 90% of my friends think it is nasty!!!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

macaroni and cheese loaf--bologna with macaroni noodles and cheese bits in the meat.

oh so good!


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 8, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> macaroni and cheese loaf--bologna with macaroni noodles and cheese bits in the meat.
> 
> oh so good!


 
I've never heard of that before. Can't say I'd ever get it, but it's pretty bizarre. Something to try once. Though, to put it on a bread is starch on starch. Of course I used to make potato salad sandwiches.


----------

